# Honda gc 160 engine on troy built pressure washer, help!!



## ncdude (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a troy built pressure washer with a Honda GC 160 engine that is giving me problems starting. If I pull out the choke and try and start it, it runs for a few seconds and dies. Then you wait 20 seconds and try again to get the same result over and over. If you don't wait the 20 seconds it will run shorter and struggle more. I have put fresh gas in it after draining the tank, filter is good, and the spark plug spark looks good. I also tried loosening the gas cap and still the same result. Without the choke you can pull on the rope till you pass out and it will not fire.

Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ncdude said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a troy built pressure washer with a Honda GC 160 engine that is giving me problems starting. If I pull out the choke and try and start it, it runs for a few seconds and dies. Then you wait 20 seconds and try again to get the same result over and over. If you don't wait the 20 seconds it will run shorter and struggle more. I have put fresh gas in it after draining the tank, filter is good, and the spark plug spark looks good. I also tried loosening the gas cap and still the same result. Without the choke you can pull on the rope till you pass out and it will not fire.
> 
> ...


Honda's are very finicky about the spark plug, so get a new one even though the old one looks ok. Then hold the trigger on the spray wand to relieve pressure while it is starting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ncdude (Jul 24, 2014)

I will give that a try, if anyone else has any suggestions please continue to post them.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When was the last time this unit was started?
Was it stored with fuel in it?
Sounds like it could be a carburetor problem.


----------



## ncdude (Jul 24, 2014)

It was used last summer and like a dummy I left fuel in it. What's the best way to resolve this?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to tear the carburetor down and clean it out real good, or the carburetors used on these engines are pretty cheap. You could just purchase a new one and replace your old one. They run around $20.00.


----------



## ncdude (Jul 24, 2014)

Where is a good place to purchase one? If you don't mind pointing the way.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your local Honda dealer would be the quickest, but I use Jacks Small Engine on the internet sometimes.


----------



## ncdude (Jul 24, 2014)

You were correct, the new card fixed it.

Thanks you


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ncdude said:


> You were correct, the new card fixed it.
> 
> Thanks you


Glad to hear you got it going again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

